# Melanotan II 5-Pack for $76.49!!



## TwisT (Jun 24, 2011)

You heard right.
5 vials of the much raved about *Melanotan II* has had it's priced slashed to $89.99 at Extreme Peptide.
Not only that, you can knock 15% off using discount code *15offall* which bring it down to a mere *$76.49*!

*That's $15.30 PER 10mg VIAL!!*

That's an amazing price for this high quality product.




*GET YOURS NOW AT EXTREME PEPTIDE*​


----------



## Moneytoblow (Jun 24, 2011)

how long does this deal last?


----------



## TwisT (Jun 24, 2011)

Till the end of the month


----------

